# Lost dog



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

1 2 3 4 5 6 7 Next >]


lost dog!!!
mason 31/05/09 16:21
4 0 
Bevloved family member answers to the name Muppet. Muppet is a Jack Russel and has a distinctive look about him. He has a white stripe on the front of his face that leads down to his nose, he has a black patch on his right flank he also has patches of brown on his face. Muppet is a long legged Jack Russel with a barreled chest. Please contact 07596064301


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

What part of the country is he missing from, I will keep an eye out for him.


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Just spoken with the owner, who is desperate to find her baby, she was lost/stolen from Royston Lancs, near Manchester. any help out there please


----------

